# Recent New Low for SoundCloud



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 29, 2016)

Has anyone else had like ten or fifteen super porny spambots subscribing in the last day or two? I've had the odd couple of _suggestive_ ones over the last year (a girl in a bikini on the avatar pic, etc), but it's moved up a notch this week. Yesterday I clicked on one of the names that subscribed, and the header image across the full width of the profile page was a vagina. Until this week, I've managed my SoundCloud from work, and that's apparently not an option any more. Beyond that, I can't refer my grandma or friends from Sunday school to my page with that kind of nonsense going on.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 29, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Has anyone else had like ten or fifteen super porny spambots subscribing in the last day or two? I've had the odd couple of _suggestive_ ones over the last year (a girl in a bikini on the avatar pic, etc), but it's moved up a notch this week. Yesterday I clicked on one of the names that subscribed, and the header image across the full width of the profile page was a vagina. Until this week, I've managed my SoundCloud from work, and that's apparently not an option any more. Beyond that, I can't refer my grandma or friends from Sunday school to my page with that kind of nonsense going on.


I deleted my account a couple weeks ago mostly because of the lack of protection of my music from a re-use standpoint but I also never liked getting spam on it either. Not missing it at all. I'm on BandCamp now.


----------



## steinmann (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't had any experience like that, but I do get follows/unfollows/plays/reposts/unreposts from accounts related to those schemes to buy plays and followers. It's so annoying and most of the time those accounts have stupid names with stars, with "hot chick" photos and so on. I mean does this even work? Does anyone fall for that?

Same thing goes for those idiot bots on twitter.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 29, 2016)

steinmann said:


> It's so annoying and most of the time those accounts have stupid names with stars, with "hot chick" photos and so on.


That's what I've seen before too with a PG-13 profile photo, but this week, it's usernames with eight or ten random characters (looks like just keyboard mashing) and profile photos that would get me in trouble with the webmaster at my company.

On a related note, does anyone know how to block a follower without opening their profile page?


----------



## steinmann (Jul 29, 2016)

Damn, I haven't seen that yet. I don't think that's possible, the only thing you can do without opening the profile is follow back that person.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 29, 2016)

> Has anyone else had like ten or fifteen super porny spambots subscribing in the last day or two? I've had the odd couple of _suggestive_ ones over the last year (a girl in a bikini on the avatar pic, etc), but it's moved up a notch this week. Yesterday I clicked on one of the names that subscribed, and the header image across the full width of the profile page was a vagina. Until this week, I've managed my SoundCloud from work, and that's apparently not an option any more. Beyond that, I can't refer my grandma or friends from Sunday school to my page with that kind of nonsense going on.



hi Jacob, yes this has happened to me. i thought my email or something was hacked. it hasn't been anything quite as explicit as what you got but they are clearly sex industry related links. soundcloud needs to sort this out fast or i for one will not be using the site anymore.

Danny


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 29, 2016)

dannymc said:


> soundcloud needs to sort this out fast or i for one will not be using the site anymore.


I'm with you, man.


----------



## rgames (Jul 29, 2016)

WHAT? All those scantily clad female followers aren't real? But they all love my music soooo much...

Yeah, the pics have gotten a lot worse over the last couple weeks. It used to be just gratuitous cleavage. (Those followers were real, right?)

The good news is they disappear just as fast as they appear, so I think Soundcloud does, in fact, have some methods in place to catch them.

rgames


----------



## tiago (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't talk about SoundCloud because I just don't use it, but I've noted a similar issue on Twitter lately, where these dirty spambot "girls" either follow your account or put a like in your latest tweet...


----------



## Johnny (Jul 29, 2016)

rgames said:


> WHAT? All those scantily clad female followers aren't real? But they all love my music soooo much...
> 
> Yeah, the pics have gotten a lot worse over the last couple weeks. It used to be just gratuitous cleavage. (Those followers were real, right?)
> 
> ...


I receive the same, they are usually caught and deleted by the company as quick as they follow and spam : )


----------



## jsp21 (Jul 29, 2016)

Pretty sure this has been a problem for months. I think the SC guys have been attempting to clean this nonsense up for some time now.


----------



## lux (Jul 29, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> I deleted my account a couple weeks ago mostly because of the lack of protection of my music from a re-use standpoint but I also never liked getting spam on it either. Not missing it at all. I'm on BandCamp now.



Can you embed stuff on forums and other social network using Bandcamp?

Definitely Soundcloud gives me the impression that's taking the Myspace root (at the time myspace was slowly dying), the service is not really adequate to musicians actual needs and some things are still so clumsy.


----------



## steinmann (Jul 30, 2016)

tiago said:


> Can't talk about SoundCloud because I just don't use it, but I've noted a similar issue on Twitter lately, where these dirty spambot "girls" either follow your account or put a like in your latest tweet...



This. It's so annoying and I've been getting it everyday.


----------



## Replicant (Jul 30, 2016)

For me, it doesn't seem to be any worse than usual.

The usual is still pretty bad, though.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 30, 2016)

Bandcamp is far from perfect as well. Twitter is just as bad as Soundcloud these days. If you want to spread your music on social media you have to put up with the crap. You would think there is a incredible opportunity for another service out there, but I been thinking that for a while now.



dcoscina said:


> I deleted my account a couple weeks ago mostly because of the lack of protection of my music from a re-use standpoint but I also never liked getting spam on it either. Not missing it at all. I'm on BandCamp now.


----------



## dannymc (Jul 30, 2016)

these guys look promising as a potential new hub for music artists to build artist pages and host their music. i was gonna give them a try. have any of you guys used them? 

http://www.wix.com/

Danny


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 30, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Has anyone else had like ten or fifteen super porny spambots subscribing in the last day or two? I've had the odd couple of _suggestive_ ones over the last year (a girl in a bikini on the avatar pic, etc), but it's moved up a notch this week. Yesterday I clicked on one of the names that subscribed, and the header image across the full width of the profile page was a vagina. Until this week, I've managed my SoundCloud from work, and that's apparently not an option any more. Beyond that, I can't refer my grandma or friends from Sunday school to my page with that kind of nonsense going on.


"What's wrong with being sexy?" - Nigel Tufnel


----------



## Replicant (Jul 30, 2016)

dannymc said:


> these guys look promising as a potential new hub for music artists to build artist pages and host their music. i was gonna give them a try. have any of you guys used them?
> 
> http://www.wix.com/
> 
> Danny



I actually built my site via wix and linked my domain to it. It's great so far, in my opinion, but I've only had it a little while.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jul 31, 2016)

dannymc said:


> these guys look promising as a potential new hub for music artists to build artist pages and host their music. i was gonna give them a try. have any of you guys used them?
> 
> http://www.wix.com/
> 
> Danny


I think this is a bit different than what SoundCloud does. Wix is a Web site building and hosting service, like SquareSpace and WordPress. It's a fair bit more involved and more expensive to use than the free version of SoundCloud, but as with most things, you probably get what you pay for.


----------



## d.healey (Jul 31, 2016)

Soundcloud is going up for sale, how about we club together


----------

